# Wednesday Cigar Shopping Adventure!



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Grabbed these, stayed in my budget.. and I'm still adorable!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

You are?!?!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

nice sticks...


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Budget? We don't need no stinking budget. JK.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice grab!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice picks


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> Budget? We don't need no stinking budget. JK.


We need a budget if you don't want me moving in with you


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

sseagle said:


> We need a budget if you don't want me moving in with you


yeah, he might bring his pink candle.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Sure enough, that and my budget allows me to go shopping next week when my buddy from Kentucky comes to visit  1926's I think


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Did someone say 1926?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-up!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Good grab


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Those will work.Nice pick up!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice pickup!!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice Grab!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Great choices there!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

two very nice sticks, enjoy, and way to stay in the budget


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

Stay within the budget or the budget gets cut. Or worse... She will blow her budget


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

where does the ruler come in???


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

nice pick up


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

sseagle said:


> Sure enough, that and my budget allows me to go shopping next week when my buddy from Kentucky comes to visit  1926's I think


You should have your buddy do the shopping while in KY! Talk about cigar tax friendly.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

TravelingJ said:


> You should have your buddy do the shopping while in KY! Talk about cigar tax friendly.


I'd have to get him to hook up with SmokinJ to find the top shelf stuff, I never really explored there for really high end stuff..

We will deal for now, I gotta get this guy a humidor.. I think he signed up here..

The ruler comes in to decide exactly what vitola I have bought, I buy cigars that look good, then I figure out what it is.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice pickup!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Those are excellent choices of sticks.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

awesome pickups


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice pick up! I wish my wife would let me have a cigar budget. My budget goes to my 8 month old.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

cool.


----------

